# What are your best buys at T.J. Maxx/Marshalls?



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 25, 2006)

post them, more than one is fine =)

good t.j. maxx/marshalls buys:

american eagle jeans $12

cute yellow swim cover-up (also looks cute over jeans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) $8

addidas sneaks $20

hollister jeans $25

and soo many more!

btw, i saw some dooneys on clearance at t.j. maxx the other day. some were $50, some were $94 (depending on the size/style of the bag). there are also some coaches out for $80. perfume boxes including lotion and shower gel were also on clearance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

t.j. maxx/marshalls wishlist:

coach bag $80

designer jeans $40-$50

express tanks in some more colors $8


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 25, 2006)

i bought a Coach purse at Marshall's for 75.00

kenneth cole watch for 25.00

diesel jeans for 30.00

bcbg shoes 30.00

and numerous other things that i can't remember. tons of clothes and shoes. i am forever shopping at Marshall's, Ross and TJMaxx!:icon_chee


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 25, 2006)

those are all great buys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"i am forever shopping at Marshall's, Ross and TJMaxx!"

so true, me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> except for ross.. i've never been to one, i don't think they're around in my area


----------



## amillion (Feb 26, 2006)

Which locations are yall shopping at. I never see those brands in my area stores.


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 26, 2006)

I looove Ross and Marshall's. Also Nordstrom Rack! It's the happiest place on earth.

I got a pair of KangaROOS sneaks for $13 at Marshalls and some $100 BCBG velour sweatpants for $19.99 at Ross


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 26, 2006)

i live off these stores. like i know where about 5 of them are around me and on occation i will go and and drive to them all and look around for stuff.

my mom for xmas got me this from tj maxx when i was visiting:

this is my really only major deisgner item: a bright yellow Micheal Korrs coat (like the felt type ones) with a hood for on sale for $50 (i saw the same coat diff. color though in macy's on sale for like $200-something). it kinda looks like its from the 60s.

this was really strange for friends to see me in cause i usually wear coats from the 50s, so me in a new coat is just strange. but its really awsome.

a few years ago i got a pair of Untitled baby doll shoes for $30, and i pratically live in them when i feel like dressing up.

I got this awsome huge chair thing for $24 there, and it seriously looks like it should have cost way way more (oddly its also bright yellow).

also a lot of cheap shelving or other random holliday stuff that when painted over look totally normal for uber cheap. gotta love as is stuff.

an awsome andy warhol "birth of venus" hat box for $12 (plain hat boxes at craft stores cost like $20 normally and this one is super cool and it works great for my 50s and 60s hats i have).

those are the ones i can think of at the moment.....


----------



## Liz (Feb 27, 2006)

hmmm.... some gym pants that i like a lot for like $10. lol


----------



## wannabemadeover (Feb 27, 2006)

I havent been much of a shopper lately bc I refuse to buy any clothes until I lose the weight Ive gained....

But, I got two paid of cute nine west boots for 16.99 each. I saw the same ones in the store for over 100 bucks.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2006)

perfumes under $20, guess? tops under $15, bcbg shoes for pretty cheap. i haven't shopped there in a longgg time, though! like wannabemadeover, i wanna lose weight first!


----------



## lavender (Mar 1, 2006)

I am kinda addicted to Ross...every time I find myself with some free time, I jump in the car and go to Ross. There is one within 2 miles from where I live, so there is no stopping me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love shopping at Ross...but I don't like the quality of some of their stuff. Used to get some work pants...and they look and feel horrible after washing just 2-3 times. I prefer to get decent work pants at Foley's, Macy's, Jcpenney, etc.

I like TJMaxx and Marshall too...but they are quite far for me. I go there occasionally.


----------



## Kata (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh my god I LOVE TJMaxx and Marshalls. Im always going to different ones to see what they have in.

The best thing ive found there are Lucky Jeans for like, 30 dollars. *swoon*

Converse in a zillion different styles

Express jeans I find all the time

Matt and Nat purses


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 2, 2006)

i can never find anything at ross. like really nothing. it depresses me. they have some awsome and cheap home decor stuff but its nothing i really have room or need for. oh well.

i bought CK socks from there once cause they stopped carrying them in tj maxx and even in department stores, but i found they had some again in marshalls yesterday (i dont know why, but i love CK socks. theyre so comfy and last quite awhile.)


----------

